# [SOLVED] Weird mount problem

## LukynZ

Yesterday I've noticed strange behaviour...after boot I was unable to log into the KDE 'cause it was unable to find my home directory. I had to mount it manually and I have to everytime after boot.

What is strange that mount -av has this output:

```

mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted on /home

mount: /dev/sda4 already mounted on /mnt/disk

mount: shm already mounted on /dev/shm

nothing was mounted

```

however its not mounted...how I said, I have to do it manually

Another strange thing from my dmesg:

```

Dec 13 13:03:51 lukyn kernel: [    5.261328] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

Dec 13 13:03:51 lukyn kernel: [    5.272246] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

Dec 13 13:03:51 lukyn kernel: [    5.299760] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

About other partition there's no mention until I mount it manually. I have no idea why it tries mount as ext3, ext2 first, when my fstab is this.

```

/dev/sda1               /                       ext4            noatime                         0 1

/dev/sda3               none                    swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/sda2               /home                   ext4            auto,noatime                    0 1

/dev/sda4               /mnt/disk               ext4            auto,noatime                    0 1

shm                     /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

```

I didn't change anything for long time. There was some udev updates, so I tried to downgrade it back to older version, but no help here. At this moment I have no idea whats going on and any help is appreciatedLast edited by LukynZ on Sun Dec 18, 2011 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LukynZ

looks like I'm the one and only  :Smile:  who have this problem, but still no solution  :Sad: 

----------

## ultraincognito

I have the same problem but with /dev/pts. I solved the problem adding to a high runlevel the init script which was written by me. That script does mounting a needed filesystem.

----------

## gentoo_ram

Try taking out the 'auto' flag.  I don't use that on my mounts.  Maybe that's contributing to the problem.

Also, are the last parameters line-wrapped in your example or are they really separate lines in the config file?  They shouldn't be on separate lines.

----------

## LukynZ

auto is not problem at all, lines are ok

I tried older backup and I updated it and there is no problem, so I have something broken and I have no idea how to find whats going on

----------

## gerard27

Hi LukynZ,

```

Dec 13 13:03:51 lukyn kernel: [    5.261328] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

Dec 13 13:03:51 lukyn kernel: [    5.272246] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

Dec 13 13:03:51 lukyn kernel: [    5.299760] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
```

This is normal.

Your kernel doesn' have ext2 or ext3 fs support,I get it too.

I agree with gentoo_ram: take out the auto flag.

Gerard.

----------

## LukynZ

I tried to remove auto, however it is not the problem

----------

## dE_logics

Maybe mounts overlap? I mean, there are 2 mounts in a single directory... check it out with

```
mount
```

----------

## LukynZ

thanks, this probably doesn't look good

```

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4082768k,nr_inodes=1020692,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda2 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda4 on /mnt/disk type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda2 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda4 on /mnt/disk type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda4 on /mnt/disk type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda2 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda4 on /mnt/disk type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda2 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

```

----------

## dE_logics

No, it does not.

Can you post your fstab? also, in the startup prevent KDM from starting and see if the issue persists.

----------

## LukynZ

Disabling KDM from startup doesn't solve problem

fstab

```
/dev/sda1               /                       ext4            noatime                         0 1

/dev/sda3               none                    swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/sda2               /home                   ext4            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda4               /mnt/disk               ext4            noatime                         0 2

shm                     /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

```

----------

## dE_logics

You've enabled kernel automouting?

Also see if some relevant configs remain from etc-update (especially in /etc/init.d).

----------

## LukynZ

Yes I did

In etc there are no configs left

----------

## energyman76b

please disable automounting. It is not needed at all.

----------

## py-ro

Copy /proc/mounts to /etc/mtab and reboot

Py

----------

## LukynZ

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Copy /proc/mounts to /etc/mtab and reboot
> 
> Py

 

Thanks, this solved the problem.

Still learning  :Smile: 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> please disable automounting. It is not needed at all.

 

Oki, I'll do

----------

## P.Kosunen

Wake up pretty old thread, but i had same problem and adding "rootfstype=ext4" to boot options did the trick.

----------

## jwdonal

Adding "rootfstype=ext4 rw" to bootargs really helped but wasn't quite enough. I was then presented with:

```
[    1.191124] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): Filesystem with huge files cannot be mounted RDWR without CONFIG_LBDAF
```

After a quick google search I found this page (https://kuttler.eu/en/post/filesystem-with-huge-files-cannot-be-mounted-read-write-without-config_lbdaf/?c=300806).

Turns out that the mkfs.ext4 utility (which I originally used to format the partition to EXT4) has "huge_file" support enabled by default. I fixed this by running the following command as suggested in the previous link:

```
tune2fs -O ^huge_file /dev/sdc2
```

Everything is working now!

P.S. Alternatively I could have enabled CONFIG_LBDAF in my kernel config and rebuilt. But I don't plan on having 2TB files on this system so using tune2fs was easier for me.

----------

